
Ask HN: How to make bootstrap look more professional - spapas82
I&#x27;m developing an application for use by the internal users of a public sector organization. There aren&#x27;t any requirements for fancy UI so I&#x27;m just using good old bootstrap 4. However, I think that the defaults don&#x27;t look as much professional, or if you want &quot;enterpris-y&quot;. Could you recommend me a better approach? Ideally I&#x27;d like to just keep my bootstrap layout and change some fonts &#x2F; colors &#x2F; sizes etc by an extra css style that would override the bootstrap 4 defaults.<p>Thank you!
======
darkhorse13
I apologise beforehand if this comes off as spammy, but I recently built a
framework which is sort of like an alternative to Bootstrap:
[https://www.gethalfmoon.com/](https://www.gethalfmoon.com/)

Not sure if the design here is more enterprisy, but it might suit your needs.

~~~
barbarbar
I have looked at your framework very recently. And it looks super awesome and
with very thorough documentation.

------
michaelgiba
I’ve always thought Redhat’s pattern fly does the best job of this corporate
look. [https://www.patternfly.org/v4/](https://www.patternfly.org/v4/)

~~~
jonpalmisc
Just discovered this from your comment. I’m always looking for stuff like this
to reference when designing. Thanks a ton!

------
adamlangsner
I used to have this problem but then I recently bought Tailwind UI. It’s $250
but I thought it was totally worth it, it makes it so easy to make stuff
professionals if you’re a freelancer or working on multiple projects from
scratch, the $250 ends up being worth it over time. I’m not associated to
tailwind UI, I’m just recommending it because I really think it’s great and
was surprised how easy design became after I got it

~~~
saluki
I've been using Tailwind more than Bootstrap recently.

Bootstrap is just everywhere and has been for a long time.

It's refreshing to see something new using tailwind.

It takes a little time to get up to speed, but once you do going back to work
with bootstrap makes you appreciate how easy tailwind is.

TailwindUI.com is awesome, they have some free components you can use to see
if you like it, or you can use tailwind components from other sources.

TailwindUI components are just more polished/pro from the start.

------
ed_at_work
Clarity, from VMWare, is pretty "professional" looking
[https://clarity.design/documentation/get-
started](https://clarity.design/documentation/get-started)

------
cloudking
There are many free themes, try searching for "bootstrap enterprise theme"

~~~
angrais
This made me laugh quite a bit. Nor sure why, probably the fact that the
solution is an enterprised theme - I can't even imagine what that looks like.

Besides, I imagine OP should customise the default or a new theme to suite
their needs.

~~~
spapas82
Well as enterprise theme would have some of these characteristics:

* Rather small letters * Boring like colours * Nice layout of components in a grid * Probably a serif font

Think of something like Windows 95 :)

